# Variations on a late Beethoven Adagio sketch for a sring quartett



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Among Beethoven's sketches for his quartett op. 130 a very beautiful Adagio tune was found. I liked this theme so much that in the last 2 weeks I wrote a variation movement for string quartett on this.

It starts with the naked theme, then it is repeated with an added bass line and a second part from me, then 7 variations follow:

www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_quartett_sketch_1825_variations.mp3

www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_quartett_sketch_1825_variations.pdf

I hope it will speak to you ...

Gerd


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Good work.

Have you consider orchestrating it, making it "fuller"?


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

yes, indeed, I will do that. Right now I try to make the syncope bass in variations 2 and 3 more interesting with countersubjects ...


----------

